
Interpol rolls out international voice identification database - ge0rg
https://theintercept.com/2018/06/25/interpol-voice-identification-database/
======
ge0rg
The very serious data protection issues aside, today's state-of-the-art
biometrics are hardly suitable for _authentication_ purposes (does sample X
belong to given person Y?). Using them for large-scale _identification_ (find
the most probable person from a huge database, given a sample X), especially
with low-quality data sources, is a lottery game.

Unfortunately, the article doesn't state the false-positive and false-negative
rates of the technologies used, so it's impossible to calculate the actual
risks of being accused of something, once your sample is in the database.

